# ALDI - neoprene waterproof gloves



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2827_12290.htm

could be worth a try at a fiver? :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

*ALERT: Aldi 'detailing' gloves*

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2827_12290.htm?WT.mc_id=2009-12-07-17-20

Might be of use to y'all? Should be similar to those used by windsurfers, which are excellent for keeping the fingers warm in wet/cold conditions.










£4.99/pair, one size fits all


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

May as well give them a try for a fiver!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Just took delivery of my Sealskins.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice find mate :thumb:, was at Aldi today funny enough.

Will definitely be handy


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Blazebro said:


> Just took delivery of my Sealskins.


What do you think of the Sealskinz? I've read some opinions that they're not completely waterproof. If you keep them in wet conditions for more than 1 hour they're soaking wet.
Do you think they could be used when washing the car?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

toni said:


> What do you think of the Sealskinz? I've read some opinions that they're not completely waterproof. If you keep them in wet conditions for more than 1 hour they're soaking wet.
> Do you think they could be used when washing the car?


Haven't had a chance to use them whilst washing the car yet, strangely it's been too wet :lol:

Trying them on though, they're a bit strange, not soft like wool, which you'd expect.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Good find, worth trying for car cleaning but I can use them dog walking in the wet if no good :thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

toni said:


> What do you think of the Sealskinz? I've read some opinions that they're not completely waterproof. If you keep them in wet conditions for more than 1 hour they're soaking wet.
> Do you think they could be used when washing the car?


Cracking bit of kit but they aren't completely waterproof. I'd avoid using them to wash ther car though.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Reds said:


> Cracking bit of kit but they aren't completely waterproof. I'd avoid using them to wash ther car though.


If that's the case I'm going to be a little bit pissed off


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks like a good find :thumb:

shame they arent black


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145063

mine got no replies 

at least i can say repost :lol:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

It's all in the formatting, Ian 

Have a thanks on me.

S


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ive been using the ALDI microfibre floor cloths on my glass for a few months and they are the best Ive used so far.No reason to try anything else especially as its £2 for a box of 2 40cmx40cm approx


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Both theads about these gloves merged :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

sberlyn said:


> Merci Beaucoup


Well, they both seemed to go 'hand in hand' so it seemed the natural thing to.....oh gimme me coat then :lol: :lol:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh deary me!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i MUST remember to get some, i bet ill bloody forget :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Aldi Link says "_Split foldback thumb and forefinger_". Does this mean they're not completely waterproof? 

Alan W


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, they you can fold the thumb/index finger back to gain more dexterity.

The material will keep your hands warm and dry except for the tiny little bit where there's the split.

S


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Tried my Sealskinz today for the first time. 

In truth they aren't 100% waterproof as has been sugested. What they appear to be is more water resistent. They appear to have a waterproof membrane which absords water at a slow rate, or absorbs only a cirtain amount of water. 

They aren't bad, but they aren't great 6/7 out of ten.

Before spending £22 on sealskinz, give these a go.

I really starting to feel that alot of recommendations are nothing more than guff.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

neoprene is never intended to be 100% water proof. same principle as wetsuits really



> A Wetsuit works by trapping a thin layer of water between the Wetsuit and the skin. The body temperature of the surfer heats this water giving a nice warm water blanket. This is why getting a Wetsuit that fits well is a must. The Wetsuit should be a nice tight fit (not too tight that you can't move freely) and should be no baggy areas where the suit comes away from your body.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Tried my Sealskinz today for the first time.
> 
> In truth they aren't 100% waterproof as has been sugested. What they appear to be is more water resistent. They appear to have a waterproof membrane which absords water at a slow rate, or absorbs only a cirtain amount of water.
> 
> ...


i use seal skins every day and they are not water proof but they do still keep your hands warm even when wet,

i have had mine a year and the first 2 layers have warn through so they are defenatly not water proof but still worm :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> Tried my Sealskinz today for the first time.
> 
> In truth they aren't 100% waterproof as has been sugested. What they appear to be is more water resistent. They appear to have a waterproof membrane which absords water at a slow rate, or absorbs only a cirtain amount of water.
> 
> ...


I brought a pair last year mate and found the same problem with them, I've got the socks as well but never had any trouble with getting wet feet though


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

toni said:


> What do you think of the Sealskinz? I've read some opinions that they're not completely waterproof. If you keep them in wet conditions for more than 1 hour they're soaking wet.
> Do you think they could be used when washing the car?


Dad's got a pair, think he's on the second, or third, and they still leak!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Perfection Detailing said:


> I brought a pair last year mate and found the same problem with them, I've got the socks as well but never had any trouble with getting wet feet though


That's because you don't put you feet in the wash bucket, do you?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

*These gloves are no good for car washing as they have big holes in the thumb and forefingers.

*They will simply fill with water and stay full of water if you immerse them in a bucket of washing liquid etc. Might be good for winter gardening but NOT for car washing ​


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> *These gloves are no good for car washing as they have big holes in the thumb and forefingers.
> 
> *They will simply fill with water and stay full of water if you immerse them in a bucket of washing liquid etc. Might be good for winter gardening but NOT for car washing ​


Damon,

Are the holes not such that they won't actually fill with water, and will then act like a wetsuit, as IanFRST has explained elsewhere, or are they 'gaping' holes?

S


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Holes are about 10mm across so they will fill the gloves with water like a wetsuit, but it wont keep it in, so you'll keep getting fresh new cold water in your glove each time you put your hand in the bucket. I am 99% sure they wont work like a wetsuit as I have plenty of experience wearing wetsuits and gloves.


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

That sucks  i fancied a pair


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Holes are about 10mm across so they will fill the gloves with water like a wetsuit, but it wont keep it in, so you'll keep getting fresh new cold water in your glove each time you put your hand in the bucket. I am 99% sure they wont work like a wetsuit as I have plenty of experience wearing wetsuits and gloves.


Hmmm... I guess if they were available in different sizes and you could therefore get a tight fit (as with a wetsuit) it might have been viable as the hole would be tightly pressed against the finger.

Alas, maybe it wasn't to be 

S


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> *These gloves are no good for car washing as they have big holes in the thumb and forefingers.
> 
> *
> [/LEFT]​


Thanks for posting so quickly... you've saved me from driving to the next town to get some. Cheers Damon.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I noticed the holes when I went to Aldi this morning so I didn't bother, went to screwfix and bought a pair of HyFlex Ultralite gloves and a pair of Caterpillar ones, using the HyFlex ones as a base layer with the Caterpillar ones over the top - seems to work ok.
Cost me the grand sum of £7.48


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

MattDuffy88 said:


> I noticed the holes when I went to Aldi this morning so I didn't bother, went to screwfix and bought a pair of HyFlex Ultralite gloves and a pair of Caterpillar ones, using the HyFlex ones as a base layer with the Caterpillar ones over the top - seems to work ok.
> Cost me the grand sum of £7.48


I went to ALDI and found they had big holes in so didnt bother,

have you got any links to the screwfix ones?


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

was goin to get a pair of these tomorrow. thanks for posting up saved me a pointless journey


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Yep, thanks for the big red letters, having started reading this I was sitting thinking "must to go to local Aldi when we go out to get the tree later on", I guess it's back to the yellow marigolds then, which after all have served me well in various forms for years


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hyflex LINK
Caterpillar - LINK

The combo doesn't keep your hands dry, but keeps them warm like a wetsuit. When I took them off yesterday even the slightest breeze it made my hands sooo cold even though I was using warm water.


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> *These gloves are no good for car washing as they have big holes in the thumb and forefingers.
> 
> *They will simply fill with water and stay full of water if you immerse them in a bucket of washing liquid etc. Might be good for winter gardening but NOT for car washing ​


Although I saw this update, I still went out and bought a pair. Cleaning the car today in temps around 2 degrees my hands were lovely and warm. Likewise when doing SWMBOs at the weekend in 5 degrees. Yes they let water in, and I did have warm water in the wash bucket but cold in the rinse. At no point during the 3 hours I was out there did my hands feel cold. Have to be one of my favourite purchases in my detailing kit :thumb:

Not sure if they still have them in store but I would defo recommend. £5 well spent


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Would these be any good for car washing does anyone know?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought a pair and even though they have holes in them my hands were lovely and toasty while washing and claying a Merc today. 

I think they work like a wet suit rather than being totally waterproof.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

This is my winter detailing gloves combo:-

The ones on the left on first for warmth, topped by the disposable ones on the right for keeping dry - works for me 










________________________________________

Just noticed the ones on the left are the same ones that Matduffy88 mentioned on the previous page. I wouldn't pay £4.49 a pair for them though!! (I got some freebies courtesy of someone I know in the fleet maintenance sector who's garage had some on trial).


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

*Viper* How do you keep water from getting in at the wrist? Don't you get splatter that drips inside of them?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

toni said:


> *Viper* How do you keep water from getting in at the wrist? Don't you get splatter that drips inside of them?


The outer ones come further up the wrist than the inner ones and both are pretty tight fitting around the wrist, but I just put a broad elastic band around as well (not too tight obviously; just enough to 'gather' the folds up). It's not totally 100% sure not to let the odd drip down, but on the whole it's effective and just a case of being a bit careful :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've just bought a pair of these Aldi gloves. Look perfect to me. I don't mind getting my hands wet, but I don't like getting blue fingers so they'll be fine for me.


----------



## a5kcl (Jun 15, 2006)

*Work well*

I tried these out today and I have to say I am impressed. As noted earlier they arent waterproof gloves but my hands were never cold, even in the time it took to wash three cars. Usually my hands get freezing cold when drying off the cars but no with these chaps on.

For £5 I would recommend them to anyone handwashing in miserable weather.

I'm off tomorrow now to see if I can get another pair for my old boys xmas detailing pile.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

excellent, seems to be getting good reviews  the holes seem to be there to actually let the water in, to keep your hands warm

viper - i use to do that, costco do some very nice snug gloves. about £12 for 10 iirc, and i then put some of them gloves over the top, but it actually makes your hands cold, as the gloves get damp from your sweat, and then get freezing

yet to try these neoprene ones, but i got some  waiting till its less freezing to try and wash a car, maybe tomorrow :lol:


----------



## MNK (Dec 13, 2009)

I've just bought a pair of these 1.5mm surfing gloves cos it's too damn cold to wash the car without gloves right now!

http://www.troggs.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13267

£20.70 and free delivery.

Definitely no holes and feel pretty warm.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

The thing with the Aldi gloves is that the holes are there so you can fold the thumb and forefinger over they they are exposed to do fiddly jobs like take the hook out of a fish's mouth. Pretty handy for detailing too.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

sberlyn said:


> http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2827_12290.htm?WT.mc_id=2009-12-07-17-20
> 
> Might be of use to y'all? Should be similar to those used by windsurfers, which are excellent for keeping the fingers warm in wet/cold conditions.
> 
> ...


I used to ware Musto gloves, excellent they were..


----------

